# Modem Randomly Shuts itself off



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi, I have had an annoying issue that has been going on ever since I bought my modem. It is a 2wire with 4 Ethernet ports and wireless capability. I have a pc and xbox connected via Ethernet and a laptop and smartphone connected wirelessly. The problem is that my router randomly completely shuts off/resets itself causing me to lose connection. This happens both when things are in use and not in use. Everything will be fine and boom. nothing help would be appreciated. Btw I've also tried using a different power cable and its been happening since I bought it.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi 120DudeSome,

It could be a defective product but probably you can't return it now for an exchange/new one. Go to 2Wire and see if they have a firmware fix for your modem. If so, try updating the firmware and see if that helps resolve the issue. Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## 120DudeSome (Jun 1, 2011)

From what I saw at the website, 2wire doesnt have updates for their drivers.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Have you contacted your Provider? If you have not, you shd...immediately.


----------

